# New Goat Playground



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

The goats love it! And my human kids do too!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

I love the design, it is amazing! It looks so fun! I bet your goats love it tons! What kind of wood did you use for the ramp?


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

I love it! I can see why both kinds of kids love it too. Nice engineering!


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Super cute and FUN! Love it!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I have been trying to find some of those wooden spools but so far no luck.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

The smaller ones I got from Menards in their bargin area, $10 each. Call around to HomeDepot, Lowes, Menards etc. They might have them.
The bigger ones we got from a friend who works for a electric company.
We used a treated 2x10 for the ramp.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Adorable! That's a great idea! I use the big spools as tables for the barn and mine love to climb on them when they are out... now i think I'm going to put some out for them kinda like this lol.  i showed my dad this for our new "project" and he now wants to make a seesaw out of one lol.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Frosty said:


> I have been trying to find some of those wooden spools but so far no luck.


Try construction company's. Don't have to pay anything for them.
Usually their trying to find places for the to go.
They will have a ton specially like high security buildings like army buildings. Js


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:


> Try construction company's. Don't have to pay anything for them.
> Usually their trying to find places for the to go.
> They will have a ton specially like high security buildings like army buildings. Js


My husband works at ft. Gordon army base doing construction. You're right they have them every where around the construction office / yard. All sizes they are happy to just get rid of them.


----------

